# Do you wanna listen to me babble for an hour about skin smoothing?



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

FINALLY... 3... 4?... effing days later, I got Screenflow and Youtube to play nice. And also realized that I can't export hour-long videos or my computer will essplode. 

The other day I told Page I'd show her how I skin smooth... and Ron asked if I was going to post it publicly, at which point I decided, "Sure. I will."

So here it is.

Nothing Fancy.

Probably way too boring and long and unpolished for most of you to care.

BUT... in case you're interested and/or have been wondering what it is I do... here it is.

Like I say in the videos, I don't do the first method anymore. I usually do a combination of the second and third videos and/or just the 3rd video. I included the first just in case anyone doesn't have the ability to do the 3rd, or just wants a fast way to get through skin smoothing. ::shrugs::

If y'all have any questions, feel free to ask. :heart:

EDIT: Thought I would include the jpegs of each method as well (Note: these images are by no means finished or perfect. They're the exact files I used in the videos, and I mentioned what I would still fix, including using dodge and burn to fix certain areas):

ORIGINAL:





Scott Kelby High Pass:




Portraiture:




Frequency Separate and Inverted High Pass:




Part One: Smoothing via Scott Kelby's High Pass Technique


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

Part Two: Smoothing via Portraiture Plug-in


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

Part Three: Smoothing via Frequency Separation & Inverted High Pass Filter


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 27, 2014)

I just skimmed through them all, but really nice job!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 27, 2014)

And now I'm crying over my slow, capped internet. :-(


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> And now I'm crying over my slow, capped internet. :-(



I'll upload them to Copy.com and you can download them to watch them offline later, if that helps?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 27, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I'll upload them to Copy.com and you can download them to watch them offline later, if that helps?


  That DOES help! We get unlimited downloads after midnight. I am never up that late, but DH is and he can download them for me! :happydance: I guess I really do have to take you out for wine now.




Braineack said:


> you and e.rose should get together and go wine tasting...  pics or ban.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

NOTE: I updated the OP to include the JPEGs of the images for comparison. :sillysmi:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I'll upload them to Copy.com and you can download them to watch them offline later, if that helps?
> ...



Where was that said?  

I missed that.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 27, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Where was that said?   I missed that.


 http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/363261-refurbished-cameras.html


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 27, 2014)

I definitely want to watch these! But I'm going to wait til Disney Pixar Cars 2 isn't blasting on the TV next to my head while my 2 year old takes turns running around the living room and climbing my face.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I definitely want to watch these! But I'm going to wait til Disney Pixar Cars 2 isn't blasting on the TV next to my head while my 2 year old takes turns running around the living room and climbing my face.



Sounds like you're having an exciting time over there.


----------



## Rosy (Jun 27, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Sounds like you're having an exciting time over there.



Thank you for this I'll definitely watch


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 27, 2014)

e.rose said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely want to watch these! But I'm going to wait til Disney Pixar Cars 2 isn't blasting on the TV next to my head while my 2 year old takes turns running around the living room and climbing my face.
> ...



Oh, you know.. just another day in the life of Jordan's mama.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 27, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Oh, you know.. just another day in the life of Jordan's mama.



My wife hates when my son climbs on her like a jungle gym. He knows it's ok to do with me and tries the same thing with her.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

I NOW HAVE A DOWNLOAD LINK FOR THE VIDEOS FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS THEM.

Just PM me. I don't want to post the link, because I'm not going to keep them there forever, so I'd rather people just PM me for it if they want it.


----------



## baturn (Jun 27, 2014)

Does skin smoothing work on birds?


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2014)

baturn said:


> Does skin smoothing work on birds?



Very well, actually!

You just have to pluck them first. :sillysmi:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 28, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> That DOES help! We get unlimited downloads after midnight. I am never up that late, but DH is and he can download them for me! :happydance: I guess I really do have to take you out for wine now.





e.rose said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > And now I'm crying over my slow, capped internet. :-(
> ...



You can download it from youtube directly, will save rose some bandwidth too.  Use Youtube downloader.
I downloaded it too, although I don't do too much portraits I like E.rose's work, I am sure I'll learn a thing or two.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 28, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > That DOES help! We get unlimited downloads after midnight. I am never up that late, but DH is and he can download them for me! :happydance: I guess I really do have to take you out for wine now.
> ...



Well, luckily, I uploaded it to copy.com, so my bandwidth is at no risk 

But thank you for the compliment! :sillysmi:


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 28, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> You can download it from youtube directly, will save rose some bandwidth too.  Use Youtube downloader. I downloaded it too, although I don't do too much portraits I like E.rose's work, I am sure I'll learn a thing or two.



Wow! Thanks for the tip. aside from e.rose's uploads, there are about a million yoga videos I've been dying to be able to watch on YouTube. I'll have to look into this further!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2014)

This is before/after portraiture:
















like you said, it does a good job with tones.  Sometimes I'll use portraiture without any smoothing just to "richen up" the photo.


Reminds me i still need to actually spot edit her face and use the napkin tool...


----------



## e.rose (Jun 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> This is before/after portraiture:  like you said, it does a good job with tones.  Sometimes I'll use portraiture without any smoothing just to "richen up" the photo.  Reminds me i still need to actually spot edit her face and use the napkin tool...



Ahh yes! The napkin tool! One of my favorites! 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok, loved it.  One thing though, if you could get Darrel to narrate using his sultry voice... dang

Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## e.rose (Jun 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, loved it.  One thing though, if you could get Darrel to narrate using his sultry voice... dang
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAP (Jun 28, 2014)

*It puts the lotion on it's skin ! or else it gets the hose again !

&#8203;hehe


*


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, loved it.  One thing though, if you could get Darrel to narrate using his sultry voice... dang
> ...



Ok, so I'll put you down for a maybe on that one.. lol


----------



## e.rose (Jun 29, 2014)

So gimmie some feedback...
Did anybody actually watch any of this and find it helpful at all?

Is there anything I could have done better (aside from having a written script, haha), or anything you would have liked to see differently/more in-depth, or anything you would have liked to see that I *didn't* really cover?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2014)

e.rose said:


> So gimmie some feedback...


No.  You didn't say 'please'!




e.rose said:


> Did anybody actually watch any of this and find it helpful at all?


Yes, indeed.



e.rose said:


> Is there anything I could have done better (aside from having a written script, haha), or anything you would have liked to see differently/more in-depth, or anything you would have liked to see that I *didn't* really cover?


Possibly, but nothing that comes to mind.  Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > So gimmie some feedback...
> ...



When have you ever known me to say "please"?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2014)

e.rose said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


Good point - have you ever known me _*not*_ to give my opinion?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Emily. Those helped a lot. I will have to try them on PSE11 to see if I can get it close.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 16, 2014)

It's wonderful that you are willing to spend the time to do this (THANK YOU) :hail: I am envious that you have the time to do this; damned video games and espn. :raisedbrow:


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2014)

You're welcome, haha.


----------



## weepete (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Emily, loads of info and a great contribution. I will be going over it again


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 16, 2014)

Okay. Due to our family energengy I was never able to have the hubby download them For me, but I just got my cell phone to stream part one as I fold laundry. Woah!! That was a TON of information in 15 mins. I'm gonna have to go downstairs after the kids go to bed and take notes!!! Thanks a million for putting these together.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 16, 2014)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Once.. but as I recall it was right after they declared you legally dead.  But other than that, nope.. lol


----------



## binga63 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Emily...


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2014)

binga63 said:


> Thanks Emily...



No problem!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## runnah (Jul 17, 2014)

I imagined you having a squeeky voice.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2014)

runnah said:


> I imagined you having a squeeky voice.



Nope. I have a man-girl voice. 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2014)

Not something I'd normally watch (I don't do much with people and animals don't need fur smoothing) but very neat video tutorial - now make more and get youtube famous!

Also its strange hearing peoples voices with american accents (sorry all you've all got english accents when I read your words)


----------



## annamaria (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the tutorial will definitely watch it, so nice that you took the time to do this and share it with us.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2014)

Overread said:


> Not something I'd normally watch (I don't do much with people and animals don't need fur smoothing) but very neat video tutorial - now make more and get youtube famous!
> 
> Also its strange hearing peoples voices with american accents (sorry all you've all got english accents when I read your words)



I think there's enough out there, and I'm enough of a nobody, that I would never get Youtube famous off that. 



spanishgirleyes said:


> Thanks for the tutorial will definitely watch it, so nice that you took the time to do this and share it with us.



You're welcome. :sillysmi:


----------



## annamaria (Jul 17, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Nope. I have a man-girl voice.   Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



Actually I think you have a nice voice, I kind of a man-girl voice too ;-)


----------



## ronlane (Jul 17, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. I have a man-girl voice.   Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum
> ...



Okay, so are we all going to have to move to video to record our voices. lol?


----------



## annamaria (Jul 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Okay, so are we all going to have to move to video to record our voices. lol?



We may have to start a video voice trend lol


----------



## runnah (Jul 17, 2014)

I sound like Clint Eastwood and Jame Earl Jones.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 17, 2014)

runnah said:


> I sound like Clint Eastwood and Jame Earl Jones.



Hmmm interesting combo.....Eastwood had a sexy voice.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 17, 2014)

Fantastic tutorials. I am going to have to watch the last one a few times to really get it. Im a slow learner when it comes to photoshop.

Here is what I came up with using the first method. The first shot was my "original edit" using aperture and its skin smoothing brush. The second was entirely edited in cs6, with the high pass method you demonstrated. I can't thank you enough for making these awesome videos E. Rose!!
Aperture3:
View attachment 79719

CS6+E.Rose


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally got my phone to stream the freq. Sep. Video! I have 2 pages of notes and as soon as my hubby sets the computer back up I'm gonna give it a shot

I am more excited about something else though! Seriously E. Rose, you just totally changed my Photoshop experience for life! Why you may ask.....I didn't know you could MERGE TO NEW LAYER!! I have been so confused on which layer to put on top of what layer without just flattening it all. Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Finally got my phone to stream the freq. Sep. Video! I have 2 pages of notes and as soon as my hubby sets the computer back up I'm gonna give it a shot
> 
> I am more excited about something else though! Seriously E. Rose, you just totally changed my Photoshop experience for life! Why you may ask.....I didn't know you could MERGE TO NEW LAYER!! I have been so confused on which layer to put on top of what layer without just flattening it all. Can't wait to try it!!



Merging up also changed my life forever, hahaha!


----------

